# Can I get HD to a second TV?



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

Here is my current setup - one 722k and one 211 with external hard drive. I have one HD TV and both boxes are located and directly hooked up to that HDTV. I run an SD signal via a distribution system to the rest of the TVs (five of them) in the house, so I can watch live TV or recorded programs or record programs on any TV in house. None of the rest of the TVs are HD at the moment. 

However , one TV just conked out on me and I'll be getting a new HDTV to replace it. Is there any way that I can keep my two receivers in their current location and get an HD signal to a remote TV or will I have to either get a third box or move one of the receivers to that TVs location? I really want to be able to access both of the boxes from any TV in the house as I can now, but it would also be nice if I could watch programs in HD on the new TV.

Len


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I mirror TV1 from my basement to my living room with a pair of video baluns that run over Cat5e. Way easy, and if you can terminate cable you can do it yourself cheap.

http://cgi.ebay.com/COMPONENT-VIDEO...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a10a26c85


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

So I assume you take the HDMI connnection from the receiver to the TV at the receiver location and the component connections to the balun to the CAT5 to the remote TV. In my case, my TV at the receiver's location does not have an HDMI conection, so I have to use the component connections. Can I make that work somehow?

Len


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Both the HDMI and Component outputs are live, so since you are already using component for the TV the receiver is next to, you can run HDMI to the "new" TV. You can do that either with a long HDMI cable (but 75' is typically the limit), or get HDMI-to-CAT5 baluns, which allow runs of up to 300' or so, to connect it.

Note that you will be mirroring the receivers TV1 output, and NOT the TV2 output like your other TVs see, so both TVs on the TV1 output will always see the same thing, while the older TVs on the TV2 output will be independent.

Your other option, of course, is to get another HD receiver for the new HDTV. That will give you another independent HD output.


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks - today is the first time I heard of a balun and never knew there was an HDMI to CAT5 balun. So if I go the route of mirroring my TV1, I will still have the ability to use all the DVR features too correct? That sounds like my best option or at least the first one to try. I like having the ability to access both DVR's from any TV in the house. 

Len


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

All you are doing is sending a copy of the video and audio output that you always see on the TV1 to a second TV. It's kind of like having 2 monitors on your computer. Everything that you can do on the first TV you can do on the second, because it's just a copy. But again, you will NOT have *independent* control, so if you are watching a show (live or from the DVR) on one TV, the other will be displaying the exact same thing.

The only way to get INDEPENDENT control is with another HD receiver.


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification. But with a remote at each location, you could control the picture and annoy the other viewer correct? In addition I would still have my TV2 and my signal from my other receiver (both in SD) via the RG6 cable that I am using now with my video distribution system. That might work for me.

Len


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> All you are doing is sending a copy of the video and audio output that you always see on the TV1 to a second TV. It's kind of like having 2 monitors on your computer. Everything that you can do on the first TV you can do on the second, because it's just a copy. But again, you will NOT have *independent* control, so if you are watching a show (live or from the DVR) on one TV, the other will be displaying the exact same thing.
> 
> The only way to get INDEPENDENT control is with another HD receiver.


Wouldn't the Dish Sling Adapter, and an HTPC allow the OP to connect an HD TV to TV2 on the 722k?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, absolutely. But that is potentially a much more expensive solution.


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

A Sling Adaptor is in essence free right now though.

Len


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

lsokoloff said:


> Thanks for the clarification. But with a remote at each location, you could control the picture and annoy the other viewer correct? In addition I would still have my TV2 and my signal from my other receiver (both in SD) via the RG6 cable that I am using now with my video distribution system. That might work for me.
> 
> Len


That might work fine.

The Adapter grabs the TV2 output but" Slings" it in HD. So assuming you have a 722k at your home theater using the TV1 output, the distant viewer will not annoy the home theater viewer.


lsokoloff said:


> A Sling Adaptor is in essence free right now though.
> 
> Len


Apparently, according to the Free Sling Adapter? thread.


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

Okay, a new question regarding getting HD to my second TV. I got my Sling Adapter and can use it just fine using my laptop. So it seems to me as stated in Post #8 above that I can run an HDMI cable from my laptop to the second TV and have an HD picture there too using the TV2 feed. That's all well and good, but I would still have to use the computer's onscreen menu and mouse to skip forward, pause, delete, etc. That could be a bit of a PIA. Is there any kind of a device that would allow me to connect to that would have a remote that would let me work the menu? I just had a chat with DISH and they tell me there is no such thing. However, I think that if it can be done, one of you guys will know about it.

Thanks.

Len


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

You just need a wireless mouse.


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

Okay, but unless I'm missing something, I still need to press the "Escape" key to get out of the full screen mode and back to the smaller screen with the command prompts.

Len


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Double click on the screen and it toggles between full and regular.


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

Aha - I did not know that. That should help. I tried right clicking and left clicking - never thought to double click. Is there a "How To" guide on using the Sling Adapter? I wonder if I'm missing some other features.

Thank you.

Len


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Trial and error.


----------



## jrtexas (May 18, 2009)

Why doesn't Dish have a DVR that will support 2 HD receivers? I just bought a new HD TV to replace an old analog set in a game room and would like HD capability in two places. Sorry if I'm missing something but I can't find an answer.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Cost. An ATSC modulator is very expensive, and would be required to distribute HD to a second TV through coax.

Edit: http://www.markertek.com/CATV-Headend-Interface/RF-Modulators/Blonder-Tongue-Laboratories/6275.xhtml for one example. A bit more than $2000 to start.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jrtexas said:


> Why doesn't Dish have a DVR that will support 2 HD receivers? I just bought a new HD TV to replace an old analog set in a game room and would like HD capability in two places. Sorry if I'm missing something but I can't find an answer.


I'm sure they will do it some day (other than via Sling and the mysteriously unproduced Sling Catcher). Only a few years after they should have - although the "more than one HD" household wasn't in play a few years ago as much as it is today.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

That is true, but I am still really irked that - years later - there is still not a setting to set TV2 to 16:9. The signal would not be HD, but at least it wouldn't be letterboxed.

I cannot imagine this being hard to implement, but you'd think it were. How many people use an old-school 4:3 tube TV as TV2 anymore?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Presence said:


> That is true, but I am still really irked that - years later - there is still not a setting to set TV2 to 16:9. The signal would not be HD, but at least it wouldn't be letterboxed.
> 
> I cannot imagine this being hard to implement, but you'd think it were. How many people use an old-school 4:3 tube TV as TV2 anymore?


in Solo mode, TV2 is 16:9 compressed to 4:3; I use Stretch to pull it back to normal.


----------

